# 1970 Monte



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

having problems with this one... i like the black spokes but... if i put the black spokes den i have to paint it black.. if i paint the body black ima have to paint the frame and undercarriage black.. i bought some dark grey paint im thinkin to match with the black.. maybe grey body, grey belly, black chasis, black top, black spokes, grey dishes, chrome unders... lemme know wussup...


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

fuck dude, thats the same scheme im doing my 62 catallina. itll be playa. ill post pics in a little bit, maybe tomorrow, with what i have right now.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Just because the spokes are black doesnt mean the body has to be black.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 6 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Just because the spokes are black doesnt mean the body has to be black.
> [snapback]3105967[/snapback]​*



:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 6 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Just because the spokes are black doesnt mean the body has to be black.
> [snapback]3105967[/snapback]​*


i was thinkin dark grey body... dark grey undercarriage... black chasis... black top...


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

i think u could get away with a few colors, as long as they are rich in color.

eg. canary yellow, fire engine red...IMO i think would work really well, jus bright variations of color.

looks real nice so far man


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@May 7 2005, 04:39 AM
> *i was thinkin dark grey body... dark grey undercarriage... black chasis... black top...
> [snapback]3108085[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: excellent combination


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *:thumbsup: excellent combination
> [snapback]3108363[/snapback]​*


thanks... its already in the werks...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

already lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

a little werk done..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

uffin:

what kind of paint is that on the engine and car body 

and how did you make tha wheels black

:dunno:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 7 2005, 01:30 PM
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


probably using a rare substance called ''paint'' although i'm not sure...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 7 2005, 02:30 PM
> *uffin:
> 
> what kind of paint is that on the engine and car body
> ...


im using "krylon" paint dats about it.. dey make a spray paint for chrome...


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Is that Krylon chrome on the engine?
I saw that at the hardware store, wondered how good it looked


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@May 8 2005, 12:57 AM
> *Is that Krylon chrome on the engine?
> I saw that at the hardware store, wondered how good it looked
> [snapback]3110593[/snapback]​*


yes it is...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 7 2005, 02:30 PM
> *uffin:
> 
> and how did you make tha wheels black
> ...


i used a sharpie to color the rims black.. its a trick somebody told me... looks better den paint i guess...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

finished the suspension.. heres a mach up with the body... MORE PICS..


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn thats a big ass 3 wheel. that color combo looks good.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks good bro.colors went well.did u go with a black base before the chrome paint?looks good homie.i like the three wheel.no bobdy ever gets it right but u got it on hit.


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

looks real nice man!! dope 3 wheel stylin


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

hey dude your car is sweet love the hi 3 wheel i have a 62 catalina on 3 wheel not as high as yours but still looks good


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I like the colors but i think you need to clear the hell outta it cause the color looks almost the same shade of grey as primer.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@May 10 2005, 03:58 PM
> *I like the colors but i think you need to clear the hell outta it cause the color looks almost the same shade of grey as primer.
> [snapback]3121241[/snapback]​*


thanks everyone... i think the 3 wheel looks better than on my first model.. and yes i know the grey looks like primer... i only gave it i coat of paint i still need another coat n da clear...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

just waiting around....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i was lookin for another topic to post this in but fuck it ill post em in here...

NEW SHYT.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nice rims


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@May 19 2005, 03:40 AM
> *i was lookin for another topic to post this in but fuck it ill post em in here...
> 
> NEW SHYT.....
> [snapback]3157694[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Did you get all that stuff from 1ofaknd bro?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@May 22 2005, 02:35 PM
> *Did you get all that stuff from 1ofaknd bro?
> [snapback]3169783[/snapback]​*


erything except for the kits... SCALELOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

finally cleared the body...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice work


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@May 30 2005, 06:59 AM
> *erything except for the kits... SCALELOWS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3199593[/snapback]​*


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Nice! I'm gonna get me some of that kyrlon mettalic paint there. nice.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

looks good, should lower the rear left a bit though, for better effect.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a MASSIVE 3 wheel chris...lol u should lower it a bit so the bumper is scraping the floorr ...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 31 2005, 02:45 AM
> *thats a MASSIVE 3 wheel chris...lol u should lower it a bit so the bumper is scraping the floorr ...
> [snapback]3203564[/snapback]​*


i cant.. its a standin 3 not turning n i dont even got chains str8 piston power.. 18's wit a short stack... lmao :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

It came out great. Get some chrome trim around the windows and on the door handles and it will be perfect.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

black trim


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

<a href=\'http://public.fotki.com/CadiLuva/models/owned_by_me-1/built/1970_monte_carlo/040.html\' target=\'_blank\'>"Bad Dream"</a>


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

''orange peeled dream''


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

i saw a die cast 1970 yesterday, those any good?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jun 4 2005, 09:21 AM
> *<a href=\'http://public.fotki.com/CadiLuva/models/owned_by_me-1/built/1970_monte_carlo/040.html\' target=\'_blank\'>"Bad Dream"</a>
> [snapback]3223280[/snapback]​*


gangsta,gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 4 2005, 11:21 AM
> *''orange peeled dream''
> [snapback]3223284[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

All the '70 Montes I've saw make me wanna go to my closet & get str8 to work on my Root Beer Brown lolow '70! U got a mean 3-wheel goin' on! :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

This is my 70 MC


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean looking ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that blue one just needs some chrome trim and it'll be badass.

here's one i painted for someone but they don't want it now i guess :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really like those ghost patterns!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight so i got fuckn tired of looking at dat ugly ass primer lookin color.. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

just some eye candy.. i guess..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 17 2006, 10:44 PM~4646107
> *iight so i got fuckn tired of looking at dat ugly ass primer lookin color..  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Whats the plans now? any color in mind?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2006, 06:24 AM~4646416
> *Whats the plans now? any color in mind?
> *


im keeping the black frame, interior and d's.. im painting da body w/e color dat spray can is.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i had one vegascutty built me doing a mean 3 wheel and i was like 7 or 8 and i kept fuckin with it until i broke the damn thing!!!! and it was the same day he gave it to me to!


----------



## voodoo427 (Jan 10, 2006)

what color is that body??? looks almost like a pagan gold.





> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 17 2005, 10:02 AM~4424628
> *that blue one just needs some chrome trim and it'll be badass.
> 
> here's one i painted for someone but they don't want it now i guess :dunno:
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo427_@Jan 18 2006, 09:17 AM~4647973
> *what color is that body??? looks almost like a pagan gold.
> *


yep, that's exactly what it is. over orion silver and the patterns have gold base underneath.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some progress.. da paint came out fucked up in da pics but it doesnt have any defects in person.. WTF.. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 19 2006, 08:35 PM~4662107
> *some progress.. da paint came out fucked up in da pics but it doesnt have any defects in person.. WTF..  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


thats a bad ass three wheel :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks alright. :thumbsup:


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 19 2006, 10:35 PM~4662107
> *some progress.. da paint came out fucked up in da pics but it doesnt have any defects in person.. WTF..  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 Sure..... tell it to the judge... :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

look good chris!...lol

herez my 70 monte...old ass pics...lol
i havent had time for models since the shows coming up...


----------



## ChattaMexican1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 16 2005, 05:00 PM~4419845
> *This is my 70 MC
> *


that is NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some updates.. had a lil fun wit my chrome pen.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

some updates.. had a lil fun wit my chrome pen.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

heres my 87 regal/grand national wit crush velvet interior and velvet landau roof hitting three wheel


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nice job on hijacking dudes topic..go make your own.


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

srry man just trying to show mine off


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 19 2006, 06:23 PM~4883147
> *nice job on hijacking dudes topic..go make your own.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
what is it with everyone tryin to cut everyones grass lately??? :uh:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

im givin dude his props and trying to give ideals not take them :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 18 2006, 10:25 AM~4874775
> *some updates.. had a lil fun wit my chrome pen..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Never thought about using a chrome pen! Might have to take a bite of that idea when doing some touch ups! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 08:34 PM~4883652
> *srry man just trying to show mine off
> *


just randomly posting your stuff into someone elses topic is pretty rude...this discussion is for his 70 monte..not someone elses regal.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

finally finished da bitch.. i think it looks alot better..


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

alright man i am in envy here i had almost the exact same model but is was an older version you might have seen it before it has a red 70 mc 3 wheelin on the top............. well anyways i just looked at mine and then yours and when i looked back at mine i had almost thrown up 
:barf: because yours made mine look so horrible


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noobie_modeler06_@Mar 1 2006, 09:10 PM~4954474
> *alright man i am in envy here i had almost the exact same model but is was an older version you might have seen it before it has a red 70 mc 3 wheelin on the top............. well anyways i just looked at mine and then yours and when i looked back at mine i had almost thrown up
> :barf: because yours made mine look so horrible
> *


thanks homie.. dat really boosted my confidence.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i didnt have my heart in dis build at all.. i been tryin to finish the blue 62 i got.. i been having trouble making da side trim white.. i almost had it and da white paint started to crack.. so i washed it off.. i jus dont want to fuk up da blue lick.. i might jus leave it blue.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

wait i think i have the model your talkin about is it a lowrider mag. one


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

oh yeah your welcome for the confidence booster lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks alot better man, great work!


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice monte :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Mar 1 2006, 01:49 PM~4953886
> *finally finished da bitch.. i think it looks alot better..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good job homie. :worship: 


Can you make one like my ride.
[attachmentid=489427]


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

clean monte homie :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks.
can anyone do a monte like mine ( picture up there ^^^ )


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ha look slike mine up on 3 :biggrin: good job


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

[attachmentid=494365]
[attachmentid=494364]
[attachmentid=494366]


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2006, 03:54 AM~5014039
> *[attachmentid=494364]
> *


very clean homie.. wut kinda boot is dat??..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2006, 08:54 PM~5014039
> *[attachmentid=494365]
> [attachmentid=494364]
> [attachmentid=494366]
> *


Very nice ride!! I like it convertible style! :thumbsup:


----------

